# DC/MD/VA Easter herf at Trishields 4/7/07



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

We are closed on the 8th for Easter. Since I don't have to wake up early for work, would love to try and get a herf together. Thinking around 7:30 to 8:00 pm. Let me know if anyone might be up and we could figure out some details.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*

MMM could be,want to herf at Trishields?


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*



68TriShield said:


> MMM could be,want to herf at Trishields?


I could be there by 8


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*



68TriShield said:


> MMM could be,want to herf at Trishields?


If Donna gives me my truck keys back - I could try and drive over - :ss

Ron


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*

Sounds good to me  Thats a friday right?

Edit: nope saturday, still good for me though


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*



RGD said:


> If Donna gives me my truck keys back - I could try and drive over - :ss
> 
> Ron


I'll send the boy if i have to...


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*



68TriShield said:


> I'll send the boy if i have to...


The wife may be out of town. I've never met Ron, but I would be more than happy to give him a ride. He's only about 15 min. south of me, so it's no problem.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*

Count me in, I might be able to walk up the street :ss


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*



smokin' machinist said:


> Count me in, I might be able to walk up the street :ss


:tg The only one closer than you to Dave's house is Zach.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*

Where the hell is this? Coming back into town that day...am I invited?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*



Greerzilla said:


> The wife may be out of town. I've never met Ron, but I would be more than happy to give him a ride. He's only about 15 min. south of me, so it's no problem.


Thats nice of you Dave,well heck i guess i need to check the calender...


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*

???


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*



boonedoggle said:


> Where the hell is this? Coming back into town that day...am I invited?


No :tg

j/k :r


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*

I hate you all.

:tu


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*



boonedoggle said:


> ???


To my knowledge, it's kind of close to frederick. If you wanted to meet at Ron's we could all car pool up there if we all end up being able to make it.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*

The calander looks good on my end fellers!I think i smell a herf brewing:ss


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*

If you have some Matzah and Gefilteh Fish Ill be there


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*



Stog-a-Boy said:


> If you have some Matzah and Gefilteh Fish Ill be there


Spell it correctly and I will bring it. :tg


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*

gefilte fish- Its not often that I have to spell it :r :r


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*



Stog-a-Boy said:


> gefilte fish- Its not often that I have to spell it :r :r


should I bring some for the beagle too, or just some more beads :r

So who is going to shove Mark into a car and bring him over?


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*

I'm definetely interested.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*

hmm...this sounds interesting, i'd love to come by if my schedule allows...


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*



FattyCBR said:


> I'm definetely interested.


New guy brings the beer - new guy brings the beer :r :r

Ron


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*



RGD said:


> New guy brings the beer - new guy brings the beer :r :r
> 
> Ron


:tpd: Rules are rules!:r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*



FattyCBR said:


> I'm definetely interested.


you are welcome to come...


jkim05 said:


> hmm...this sounds interesting, i'd love to come by if my schedule allows...


you are too...


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*

Well, I'm about 98% in. Wife will be out of town, ticket was booked today. I had a chance to go, but turned it down. I'd be lying if I said the HERF didn't play a role in my decision, but it wasn't the basis for my decision. That being said, this better happen now!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*



Greerzilla said:


> That being said, this better happen now!


You just had to jinx it. Now it is doomed to fail. :tg


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*

I gotta check my schedule but I think I should be able to make it..........:ss


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Easter herf at Trishields 4/7/07*

I think that if the title was to be changed - something with VA, MD and DC in the title would be better. Just a thought.

Ron


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*



RGD said:


> New guy brings the beer - new guy brings the beer :r :r
> 
> Ron


Fair enough, what do people like?


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*



FattyCBR said:


> Fair enough, what do people like?


I'm partial to Sam Adams Utopias


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*



n3uka said:


> I'm partial to Sam Adams Utopias


Over $400 on eBay! :r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*



FattyCBR said:


> Fair enough, what do people like?


i would "like" for you to come...nothing more


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*



68TriShield said:


> i would "like" for you to come...nothing more


:tpd:


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*



n3uka said:


> :tpd:


love that sig line Dave:r Hey this is your herf too,you started it!


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

*Diesel Kinevel's beagle craps Heartfelt beads......no really he does*

Is that why he barks so much?


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Wondering if there is a clean motel near-by.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Wondering if there is a clean motel near-by.


Dave is very close to Frederick (MD of course) - and they do have every major hotel chain there. I have done a lot of work up in that area so I've driven through there a few hundred times.

Dave would know better of course on where to stay.

Be cool to meet ya! :ss

Ron


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I'm in. This'll be my first herf. Don't hurt me.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Wondering if there is a clean motel near-by.


we just built a nice shed out back....we can hang a hammock


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

earnold25 said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm in. This'll be my first herf. *Don't hurt me*.


:r :r


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

what? i'm fragile and have an overprotective mom.:ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

earnold25 said:


> what? i'm fragile and have an overprotective mom.:ss


your not the first noob with overprotective folks that we've corrupted,you'll be fine.I'm a dad too and my 18yo son and nephew will be here:ss


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> your not the first noob with overprotective folks that we've corrupted,you'll be fine.I'm a dad too and my 18yo son and nephew will be here:ss


thanks. and i was totally kidding by the way


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Metro DC herf on April 7th?*



n3uka said:


> I'm partial to Sam Adams Utopias


Case split?


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

earnold25 said:


> what? i'm fragile and have an overprotective mom.:ss





68TriShield said:


> your not the first noob with overprotective folks that we've corrupted,you'll be fine.I'm a dad too and my 18yo son and nephew will be here:ss


He's serious! I'm 42 and he corrupted me!  
Thanks Dave, the free fall is going well!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> we just built a nice shed out back....we can hang a hammock


I'm thinking Shed Herf '07. It can be our little DC version of the better known Sh. Herf.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> I'm thinking Shed Herf '07. It can be our little DC version of the better known Sh. Herf.


Shed Herf 07 heh heh heh,has a nice ring :r


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I just realized it is the day before Easter... no way I can make it...


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

Drat. I have a wedding that day (not mine). I am sorry I won't be able to meet all of you in this area.

Richard


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

rgordin said:


> Drat. I have a wedding that day (not mine). I am sorry I won't be able to meet all of you in this area.
> 
> Richard


Well as they say - keep an eye on this space - it's a sure thing that Dave and I will host several times this summer.

Plus there are others going on. Just watch for anything that says VA, MD or DC

Ron


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

RGD said:


> Well as they say - keep an eye on this space - it's a sure thing that Dave and I will host several times this summer.
> 
> Plus there are others going on. Just watch for anything that says VA, MD or DC
> 
> Ron


Thanks,Ron. The social aspect of cigar smoking has so far been a real benefit. I am looking forward to meeting others in the area.

BTW, your humidor is very impressive. I look forward to seeing it in person. I wish I had that much talent.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

This sounds grrrrrrrrrreeeeaaaaaaattttttttttt. However, being the day before Easter probably puts me in the "sorry, I will have to do it next time" category.

It was a good time the last time I went in October. I was looking forward to the next time, but this doesn't work well with my church-going schedule that weekend.

Hope you all have a blast and have a few smokes for me.  Looking forward to the next one again already.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

itstim said:


> This sounds grrrrrrrrrreeeeaaaaaaattttttttttt. However, being the day before Easter probably puts me in the "sorry, I will have to do it next time" category.
> 
> It was a good time the last time I went in October. I was looking forward to the next time, but this doesn't work well with my church-going schedule that weekend.
> 
> Hope you all have a blast and have a few smokes for me.  Looking forward to the next one again already.


bummer Tim,i reckon you are back 'in country'. We will herf soon!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Lets set the start time for this,anytime after 5pm is cool...


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

I am going to North Carolina for easter weekend or I would be there.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

maybe I'll send a proxy as I will not be able to make it up that way by then :ss


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Lets set the start time for this,anytime after 5pm is cool...


If I don't have family coming into town, I am going to do my best to be there...can you pm directions from Baltimore (I am guessing up I70).


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

looks like this is OFFICIALLY a no-go for me either...flying back into town that day and stuff will just be to hectic around the house probably until after Easter. Anyways, have fun and smoke sump'in for me:ss


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Ron, just to let you know, I am more than willing to give you a ride if you need it. Just let me know sometime the week before the herf.

If you don't need the ride, I'll probably ride the motorcycle if the weather is good and there aren't any gravel roads on the way.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

jgros001 said:


> If I don't have family coming into town, I am going to do my best to be there...can you pm directions from Baltimore (I am guessing up I70).


PM sent Jeff,i hope to see you...


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

I could use directions from Baltimore as well. That or I'll mapquest it. thanks!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

earnold25 said:


> I could use directions from Baltimore as well. That or I'll mapquest it. thanks!


PM sent,same directions for Jeff(hence the name)


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> Ron, just to let you know, I am more than willing to give you a ride if you need it. . . .


Thanks - but no, got it covered. Wife gave me back my keys so I can drive a little each day. Be ready to go by the time the herf is up. In addition she will be coming with me along with a family friend.

See ya there.

Ron


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

Ron youll finally get to see my Powerstroke........sitting next to a 
"cough cough" Durasnax:ss


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

Dave-

I just sent you a PM to get directions from Bawlmer.

Thanks


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

FattyCBR said:


> Dave-
> 
> I just sent you a PM to get directions from Bawlmer.
> 
> Thanks


you got it Milan,give me a ring if you need to...


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> Ron youll finally get to see my Powerstroke........sitting next to a
> "cough cough" Durasnax:ss


:r :r Good deal!

What year was it again? I'll see if I have any parts laying around.

Ron


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RGD said:


> :r :r Good deal!
> 
> What year was it again? I'll see if I have any parts laying around.
> 
> Ron


1997 Ron...


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> you got it Milan,give me a ring if you need to...


You might have to, I got lost the first time :ss


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Bumpity Bump


:ss 


Ron


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RGD said:


> Bumpity Bump
> 
> :ss
> 
> Ron


bump bump...


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> bump bump...


:tpd: :tu


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Bumpski.

Do we have an official starting time yet? Possibly 7 give or take?


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Lets set the start time for this,anytime after 5pm is cool...





Greerzilla said:


> Bumpski.
> 
> Do we have an official starting time yet? Possibly 7 give or take?


I'm guessing it is still 5pm. Havent heard anything different.

Cant Wait! :ss :ss :ss


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Will there be TP? TP for my bunghole?


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> Bumpski.
> 
> Do we have an official starting time yet? Possibly 7 give or take?


I had heard start at 5 and go until the bead crapping beagle kicks us out


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Stog-a-Boy said:


> I'm guessing it is still 5pm. Havent heard anything different.
> 
> Cant Wait! :ss :ss :ss


Sweet, I missed that post.

Thanks!


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Looks like I'll be heading down to Dave's herf on Saturday. I'm hoping I can leave the cold weather in CT for a day and enjoy some MD warmth and meet some new people.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

5 pm is the offical starting time. you can come earlier but the "official time" is 5. 


Weather forcast shows low 50s for the evening so if we dont get a freak rain storm there will be a bonfire out back to congregate around


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

stevieray said:


> Looks like I'll be heading down to Dave's herf on Saturday. I'm hoping I can leave the cold weather in CT for a day and enjoy some MD warmth and meet some new people.


Woot! Cant wait to meet ya steve!


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll be in the Columbia area this weekend, probably can't make it but I'd like to give it a try.

Member of the So. Fla crew!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

CobraSkip said:


> I'll be in the Columbia area this weekend, probably can't make it but I'd like to give it a try.


Hope you can make it.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

CobraSkip said:


> I'll be in the Columbia area this weekend, probably can't make it but I'd like to give it a try.
> 
> Member of the So. Fla crew!


Yea man, I hope to see ya there :tu

BTW Dave, you need me to bring anything? chairs? ashtrays? etc....


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

CobraSkip said:


> I'll be in the Columbia area this weekend, probably can't make it but I'd like to give it a try.
> 
> Member of the So. Fla crew!


Well get directions from Dave just in case! I think you are only 15 to 20 minutes away.

Ron


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> 5 pm is the offical starting time. *you can come earlier* but the "official time" is 5.


Sounds good. What time is breakfast?


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> 5 pm is the offical starting time. you can come earlier but the "official time" is 5.





n3uka said:


> Sounds good. What time is breakfast?


You guys make sure to leave the "handicap" parking space open for the ole crippled guy - :r :r

Ron


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I'd like to get a head count if possible.Please add your name if you are coming...
Trishield and Celeste 1-2
3.Diesel
4.stog-a-boy
5.seanohue
6.n3uka
7.greerzilla
8.Smokin Machinest
9,10,11,12 RGD and company
Waiting for 
fattyCBR
Jkim
earnold25
jgros001


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm in. I'll try to get there around 5ish.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> I'd like to get a head count if possible.Please add your name if you are coming...
> Trishield and Celeste 1-2
> 3.Diesel
> 4.stog-a-boy
> ...


Please chime in...


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Do you want/need us to bring anything? It looks like I won't be riding the bike (although still possible), so I can bring something if needed.

I am assuming that we'll be grilling or something or do I need to eat beforehand? I apologize ahead of time if this was covered, but I did go back and skim over the thread and didn't see it.

Thanks.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> Do you want/need us to bring anything? It looks like I won't be riding the bike (although still possible), so I can bring something if needed.
> 
> I am assuming that we'll be grilling or something or do I need to eat beforehand? I apologize ahead of time if this was covered, but I did go back and skim over the thread and didn't see it.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm not sure if i'll have the grill fired up Dave.i do plan on having food though.
Be it Fried Chicken,sammie fixins or what,you will eat.
As far as bringing anything,thats up to you


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

yeah, i'm gonna come out...i don't have anything planned.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

jkim05 said:


> yeah, i'm gonna come out...i don't have anything planned.


Awsome!:ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

The list so far...
Trishield and Celeste 1-2
3.Diesel
4.stog-a-boy
5.seanohue
6.n3uka
7.greerzilla
8.Smokin Machinest
9,10,11,12 RGD and company
13.earnold25
14.Jkim
Please chime in if you plan to attend...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> The list so far...
> Trishield and Celeste 1-2
> 3.Diesel
> 4.stog-a-boy
> ...


Dave........................


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Dave........................


Carlos...........................


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Carlos...........................


Just checking.......................


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Just checking.......................


Carlos, if you're gonna be there I SURE will make an appearence!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

CobraSkip said:


> Carlos, if you're gonna be there I SURE will make an appearence!


Just call me chopped liver...:c


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Just call me chopped liver...:c


OK,
One extra word to have to throw in there.
Would personally prefer "Dave", but "Chop Liver" it is.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

CobraSkip said:


> Carlos, if you're gonna be there I SURE will make an appearence!


Wish I could Skip.
Just messing with Dave.
I am actually California bound then Chicago for the next couple of weeks.
I still have hope to get to the Baltimore area.
We are trying to talk some folks into a meeting there so we can go see an Orioles game (against the Yankees of course  ).


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

Why would you want to see a major league team play against a minor league team?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

CobraSkip said:


> Why would you want to see a major league team play against a minor league team?


Ouch.
You shouldn't speak like that about the Orioles.
I am sure they will move up to the Majors some day again.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Why would you go to Baltimore when you could go the Chi-Town?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> Why would you go to Baltimore when you could go the Chi-Town?


Dave,
Are you going to Chi-town?


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> The list so far...
> Trishield and Celeste 1-2
> 3.Diesel
> 4.stog-a-boy
> ...


15. Fatty- as long as I don't have to work all day I'll be there.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Dave,
> Are you going to Chi-town?


Part II. Mid-September Chi-Town herf!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> Part II. Mid-September Chi-Town herf!!


That is great.
Will try to be there.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Aren't the Orioles a pee wee team?


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Blueface said:


> That is great.
> Will try to be there.


I won't be able to make that one!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

FattyCBR said:


> 15. Fatty- as long as I don't have to work all day I'll be there.


I hope you can make it Bro...


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Why would you go to Baltimore when you could go the Chi-Town?


Why wouldnt' you go to charm city, the city that reads, city of neighborhoods, the greatest city in america, murder capital, herion capital, believe, balti-more than you know... etc. :r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> Why wouldnt' you go to charm city, the city that reads, city of neighborhoods, the greatest city in america, murder capital, herion capital, believe, balti-more than you know... etc. :r


Have you seen it from the AmTrack?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> I hope you can make it Bro...


*You did not invite me you Rat Bastard!!*


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Wednesday bump :ss


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

Greerzilla said:


> Why wouldnt' you go to charm city, the city that reads, city of neighborhoods, the greatest city in america, murder capital, herion capital, believe, balti-more than you know... etc. :r


Don't forget syphylis.:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

FattyCBR said:


> Don't forget syphylis.:tu


who could forget her...:r


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

sweet syphilis another gift that keeps on giving...


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

S.H.I.T. bump... two more days...


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> S.H.I.T. bump... *two more days*...


:tpd: WOOHOO!


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

smokin' machinist said:


> :tpd: WOOHOO!


:tpd: :tpd:


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Stog-a-Boy said:


> :tpd: :tpd:


What he said


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Blueface said:


> That is great.
> Will try to be there.


Carlos, you there?


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> 5 pm is the offical starting time. you can come earlier but the "official time" is 5.
> 
> Weather forcast shows low 50s for the evening so if we dont get a freak rain storm there will be a bonfire out back to congregate around


Now the weather forecast shows 29 as the low for saturday night so it would be more like a freak snow storm :r :r

p.s. when does wood gathering begin?


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Stog-a-Boy said:


> Now the weather forecast shows 29 as the low for saturday night so it would be more like a freak snow storm :r :r
> 
> p.s. when does wood gathering begin?


That's funny. Has anyone else held the cigar close to their face in the cold to try and keep warm between puffs? No? I guess I'm just that wierd sometimes. :r


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> That's funny. Has anyone else held the cigar close to their face in the cold to try and keep warm between puffs? No? I guess I'm just that wierd sometimes. :r


Nah, it gets in my eyes :tg


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Stog-a-Boy said:


> Now the weather forecast shows 29 as the low for saturday night so it would be more like a freak snow storm :r :r
> 
> p.s. when does wood gathering begin?


sounds like mittens and ear muff weather...brrrr


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

stevieray said:


> sounds like mittens and ear muff weather...brrrr


No....trishield has a heated garage....its great :ss :tu


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Stog-a-Boy said:


> No....trishield has a heated garage....its great :ss :tu


Heh, I'd like to see 15 of us cram into that garage though lol.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Heh, I'd like to see 15 of us cram into that garage though lol.


When its organized (which zach should do :r ) we could fit 30 people....its gonna be great :ss


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Heh, I'd like to see 15 of us cram into that garage though lol.


It's been done before.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

1000th post (again) For the herf _WooHoo_


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Congrats Evan! I'd give you some RG but I need to spread more around.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Stog-a-Boy said:


> 1000th post (again) For the herf _WooHoo_


Congrats Evan!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

stevieray said:


> sounds like mittens and ear muff weather...brrrr


Nope, Jack and coke weather 



Stog-a-Boy said:


> When its organized (which zach should do :r ) we could fit 30 people....its gonna be great :ss


Nobody better eat beans before they come :c


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> The list so far...
> Trishield and Celeste 1-2
> 3.Diesel
> 4.stog-a-boy
> ...


still looking for a headcount...


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> still looking for a headcount...


Im pretty sure Ill be there


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Well, if you are looking for confirmations, I'll be there come rain, come sleet, come snow.

Wife out of town with no where else to go, and with it far too cold for me to sit on the apartment roof and have a stogie, I can take my time getting up there and back if the weather is bad.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> Well, if you are looking for confirmations, I'll be there come rain, come sleet, come snow.
> 
> Wife out of town with no where else to go, and with it far too cold for me to sit on the apartment roof and have a stogie, I can take my time getting up there and back if the weather is bad.


Awsome Dave,it looks like i'll clean out the garage and get some heat in there.
It will be a great time!


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

I count as 1


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

High: 44F, AM Snow Shower 30%

:tu


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

T-minus: 23 hrs, 47 minutes


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Darn it.
No plane ticket.
Dave,
What are the odds I can drive up there (figure 15-16 hours straight through), herf, drive back, and catch my 7 a.m. Monday flight to California?


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

it's doable, theoretically

We'd make it worth your while, you wouldn't have to bring any cigars for yourself there or for the way home


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Greerzilla said:


> it's doable, theoretically
> 
> We'd make it worth your while, you wouldn't have to bring any cigars for yourself there or for the way home


:r 
I don't think I would make for much conversation as I would be sleeping by the time I got there.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Darn it.
> No plane ticket.
> Dave,
> What are the odds I can drive up there (figure 15-16 hours straight through), herf, drive back, and catch my 7 a.m. Monday flight to California?


You would definitely sleep like a baby on your flight to Cali


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Darn it.
> No plane ticket.
> Dave,
> What are the odds I can drive up there (figure 15-16 hours straight through), herf, drive back, and catch my 7 a.m. Monday flight to California?


Carlos, no problem. I drive it all the time in 14 hours (only stop for gas, coffee, and pee [egress not ingress]). Just get on 95, set the cruise control on 80 and go to sleep.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Pst....if ya start now carlos, you can make it to a hotel by 8am, sleep for a few hours and then herf :ss


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Pst....if ya start now carlos, you can make it to a hotel by 8am, sleep for a few hours and then herf :ss


No need for a hotel, Dave or I could put him up for the night. :ss


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

I'll be attending.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't want to steal NigelDave's thunder, but check this out!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=862472#post862472

We need to hit Monterey with some serious RG. I'll get him tomorrow when 24 hours is up.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

*The Day Has Arrived - Let's HERF!*


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Due to family obligations....I will not be able to attend tonight. The ride back to CT is too long and I would not be home in time for our Easter dinner. I hope to get down to MD next month and herf with some of you guys. Have fun tonight!!!!!!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

stevieray said:


> Due to family obligations....I will not be able to attend tonight. The ride back to CT is too long and I would not be home in time for our Easter dinner. I hope to get down to MD next month and herf with some of you guys. Have fun tonight!!!!!!!


We will and you are doing the right thing Brother...


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Well, I'm off for HBurg PA. for my son's all star B-Ball game with my family. I wish you all who go to the herf a great time, especially aided by Mike's bomb :ss And a happy Easter. :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I wish I could be at this one.

I hope and know you guys will have a blast.

Don't forget the pics !!!


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> I wish I could be at this one.
> 
> I hope and know you guys will have a blast.
> 
> Don't forget the pics !!!


:tpd:


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

So... Where are the pics!!!!!:ss Lets see all your ugly mugs, and more important, the CEEEGARS!


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Make sure someone has a camera. I want to see pictures too. Sorry I am missing this. Although, I remember last time I was there, it was very windy and cold too. Is that a usual theme to the herfs there? :r


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Alright alright, I'll bring mine. :tu


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Got my camera loaded up also! Leaving in a few minutes - should be there by 6 if'n I don't get lost - LOL


Ron


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

itstim said:


> Make sure someone has a camera. I want to see pictures too. Sorry I am missing this. Although, I remember last time I was there, it was very windy and cold too. Is that a usual theme to the herfs there? :r


The snow flurries have stopped!:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wish I was there.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Wish I was there.


:tpd:

Its going to be a nice herf at Daves.

Glad the weather cleared up for you guys.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

have fun.....make it a VSH and skype it live :tu


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

i just got back from the herf, i have to thank dave for hosting and everyone else who was there. it was an awesome time and i can't wait to herf again!!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh man, that was great herf Dave (#1) lol. Really enjoyed meeting everyone! :tu :ss Can't wait for the next one!

Btw: I left my camera lol. Its the Canon A80. I'll swing by during the week if your home.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Oh man, that was great herf Dave (#1) lol. Really enjoyed meeting everyone! :tu :ss Can't wait for the next one!
> 
> Btw: I left my camera lol. Its the Canon A80. I'll swing by during the week if your home.


I have it right here,LOL


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

It was a great time at Dave's, again! Thanks. Great to meet everyone, hope to herf with all of you soon.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

The whole group - :ss

Thanks Dave and it was great to meet everyone - :tu 
Excellent smokes going in all directions!

Ron


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

some more


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

Dave- Thanks for hosting. It was great to meet everyone and hang out.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Greerzilla and jkim...

n3uka and seanohue...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

stog-a-boy and diesel knevel...

diesel,Bob and Ron...


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Food!










Private Meeting?










Mr. Smoke!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Last but not least...
on the far left is smokin machinest.
L to r seanohue-G.zilla-n3uka-Jkim-Jerry of MD.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

great pics guys... looks like an awesome time.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Thank you again NigelDave! Great time with great people. Your garage was a wonderful location as well, especially with the heaters. Can't believe it's below freezing in April!

Monterey, thanks again for the smokes! I had an Upmann #2 and a Choix Supreme (I think) of the ones you sent!


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

thanks again dave and it was very nice to meet everyone else. i definitely got lost coming home  took about an hour longer to get home...and why is it that you only get lost when you really have to pee ?


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Man! I wish I could have been there! Looks like you guys had a great time! Enough with the ugly mugs though.. .more pretty cigar pics please It is always a lot of fun to put faces to the names! Great pics, I hope to make it to the next one!!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pictures of everyone.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Dave you put on a great herf.

That garage was a smokin !!

Thanks for all the pics ..........looks like you guys had a blast.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Looks like a great tine dave, wish I could have made it...


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Looks like another successful herf in the books. I wish I could have been there. Thanks for posting the pics...it's nice to put faces to the names


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Thanks for posting pics.
Looks like you guys had a great time.
Wish I could have been there.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Looks like a great time was had by all. Thanks for sharing the pics with us!!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Thanks for posting pics.
> Looks like you guys had a great time.
> Wish I could have been there.


:tpd: what he said :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for all the pics, looks like an awesome time!


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks like a good time was had by all. WTFG!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

WOW!! looks like a great time :tu


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow, had a blast. Thank you Dave for allowing us the privilage to herf at your place. Here are a couple shots I took:


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Mrs. RGD showing the proper way to shoot vodka. Trishield will have to advise on which brand because I forgot it. 
And yes, I know I will pay dearly for posting these shots.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! I was hoping you'd post those!!!


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! I was hoping you'd post those!!!


:tpd: :r


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks like a good time! Thanks to all for the pictures posted!

Looking forward to the next time already.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

i guess i missed those last pics...must have happened after i left.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

that was a good time thanks for coming up everyone!!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow!! Looks like a great time was had by all... :tu


----------

